# Is my cat unhappy?



## Raggapuss (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all,
This is my first post as I'm new to the forum. Nearly two months ago I rehomed two young Ragamuffin cats. Before I took them on I did tons of research, as I'm a first time cat owner (though have lived in houses with cats).
I read that Ragamuffins are bred as indoor cats and enjoy and need human company. I have set up my flat so that there is as much variation as possible - wall perches, climbing posts, window seats, tunnels - you name it, they've got variety! I'm at home quite a lot so have been playing with them and learning what they like to do (and not do!) The play sessions are great, especially with a mouse on a string and the Flying Frenzy toy. Both of them are completely engaged and could go on playing and leaping about for hours. I also have a Labrador who is well-trained and fine with cats, and I was very careful about introducing them all to each other so that they feel comfortable in each other's company. This has worked really well and I don't have to intervene or separate them except during feeding time, which is understandable.
Everything was going well until last week when one of the cats seemed intent on going outside. I've put mesh (Flat-Cats) on the windows so that I an have the windows open and the cats can smell the air. But the male Ragamuffin managed to escape through the front door twice last week as I was coming in with my dog. Previously they seemed nervous of the outside world and ran inside when the front door was open, or if someone rang the bell. So I was quite shocked when the one cat shot past me twice in one day. He bolted past me, too quick for me to catch, but once outside just strolled about sniffing so I was able to pick him up and bring him back inside.
Then he seemed to settle down again and there were no more escape attempts until today. He broke through the mesh on my lounge window, by undoing the velcro, and jumped out of the window. One of the things I read about the Ragamuffin breed profile is that they are very friendly and at risk of being injured by other animals or stolen by humans. They're supposed to be docile and laid back. My two are quite timid and skittish although they are affectionate, though not to strangers. I love them dearly and hate to think I'm confining them when they'd rather be outside.
I was obviously distraught when the male cat legged it, and went straight out looking for him and calling him. I put a used T-shirt on the doorstep and some cat litter from the litter boxes near my front door. After three hours I thought he was going to be out all night but when I went to call him again he was on the doorstep sniffing my T-shirt, and he ran back inside.
He's been quite wary of me since coming back home, normally he head butts me and cuddles up to me but he now runs away when I approach. 
Does anyone have any advice? I want what's best for my cats and hate to think that they could be unhappy. 
Apologies if this post is too long.

Many thanks.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome 
It sounds like you are doing everything right! I guess my first question would be how old are they and are they both neutered?
Do you have a garden? You may consider building an outdoor run or cat proofing? There is a sticky at the top of cat chat


----------



## Raggapuss (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you 
They're both neutered. Hagrid is 10 months old and Cleopatra is 13 months old. They were indoor cats before they came to me and apparently never showed any interest in going out. Unfortunately I haven't got a garden so can't put anything like that in place. But I'm now wondering if they need a home with restricted outside access. Will see how he is over the next few days but he seems a bit more chipper this morning, although I did notice one of them has been sick in the kitchen (and it doesn't look like hairball). 
Hagrid wasn't up to being fussed much last night but I've stroked him this morning and noticed he has lots of debris and undergrowth stuck in his tail, so he must have gone literally underground when he got out!
I have considered getting them both walking jackets and leads as I want to register them as PAT cats when I've had them for 6 months. But a few people have advised against it as they say the cats will become unsettled and want to be out all the time if I do that. 
We do have a communal garden in the flats where I live which is really just an open grass space where a few people have dumped unwanted items like mattresses and bike parts. I am wondering if I can ask my landlord if I can install a cat run or something similar there - though the answer will probably be no, unless it's something I can remove easily. Unfortunately this piece of land isn't directly outside my front door.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

You're welcome 
There are several people on the forum that walk their cats in harnesses successfully - hopefully they will come along soon with some advice on that


----------



## Raggapuss (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you 
I've found a site selling handmade walking jackets which I think would be good for these two as they don't seem too fiddly to put on. I even got as far as measuring their necks and tummies (this was last week) but then got put off by various opinions of people I know. 
I'll have a ferret round the forum to see any threads on this as I could do with some positive or at least experienced views on this one.
Cheers, appreciate your feedback.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a ragamuffin too, and he is as far away from laid back and docile as can be! 

He always wants to get into somewhere he shouldn't be - wardrobes, the porch, kitchen cupboards etc. I would say your boy is just curious about what's behind the door. 

If you are thinking of harnesses then I've heard that the mynwood ones are very good for cats - more secure and can't escape. 

Do you have any pictures of your two?


----------



## Raggapuss (Apr 17, 2014)

That sounds like Hagrid! I used to joke that he'd used up all his nine lives in the first hour of being in my flat - he's so curious. Just like yours, into wardrobes, up cupboards, up shelves, in the recycling bin, curled up in a shopping baghe's just really curious. Every time I come out of the bathroom he's right outside ready to dart in. I think you're right, seeing how frightened he was when he came home yesterday and how he literally ran inside, I reckon he was just curious about what was outside. He's been hiding in the play tunnel for most of the day and hasn't eaten as much as usual so the ordeal spooked him. We've had some cuddles though and he's purred a lot so he's getting back to his usual self.
Does your ragamuffin go out? Yes I've been looking at those harnesses you mentioned, and also the HappyHouse cats website which looks really good too. They don't look too fiddly to put on as well as being secure.
I do have pics of the kitties - will put them on my profile as can't seem to attach anything to the post!
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I take my boy out on a harness, (my girl doesnt like to be out,) and he loves it, but he never asks to go out otherwise. He seems to understand harness equals outside time and will even give me his paw so i can put it on (and this is the boy who flay refuses to wear a collar!) We have a mynwood which is very secure, be prepared for alot of standing around as they sniff EVERYTHING though, loki will literally sit for 15minutes just sniffing the breeze


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mynwood harnesses and Happy House Cat ones are both very safe. Mynwood are slightly cheaper as I recall, and with more choice of colours. 

I think it's a good idea to train your cats (the male to start with) to go out on harness and leash. You need somewhere safe to take him, where he won't come into contact with dogs, or noisy passing traffic to spook him. Are the communal gardens such a place? 

When I lived in a 4th floor flat in a city many years ago my OH and I used to take my cats twice a week by car to a friend's house a few miles away. She had a large garden and I used to walk my cats on the leash there. They loved it. 

If you do manage to train your cats to the harness, only take one outdoors at a time - one person to one cat is the best rule of thumb. Especially if you are in a public place (i.e. not your own private garden) as you will need both hands if you have to hold on to a cat faced with a sudden unexpected hazard. In fact it might be best to take with you a cat carrier the first few times out, so if your cat gets very scared by anything you can pop him in the carrier and take him home.


----------



## Raggapuss (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies.
I'll check out Mynwood harnesses as I've only looked at the Happy House cat ones.
Cleo doesn't seem interested in going out and I think out of the two she'd be the most difficult to train to use a harness. So I'll try with Hagrid first, especially as he's keen to go out (although interestingly since his escape the other day he's started running the opposite way when the front door opens).
Good advice about only taking one at a time, that seems sensible 
Yes I'm lucky really because where I live, despite it being right in the city centre and adjacent to a main road the garden is at the back and if I walked them I could do a square walk. It's fairly quiet and no one really uses the garden as there are no benches or anything, it's literally just a large area of grass. 
I think if I get them used to walking with harnesses and a lead it will help when I look at registering them as Pet Therapy cats.
It's good to know people have done this successfully and their cats love it!
I'm relieved that Hagrid is much happier and hasn't tried to get out since Thursday - I've removed all the bracken from his tail 

Happy Easter!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very beautiful cats! Gorgeous colouring!:001_wub::001_wub: I do love Ragamuffins!


----------

